# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  ریختن متغیر اینتجر در لیبل سی شارپ

## Dr_bass

من شروع به کار در ویژوال سی شارپ کردم فقط می خواهم بدونم
یک متغیر از نوع ایتجر رو چگونه متونم توی لیبل بریزم .
باتشکر

----------


## emad_67

این سوال رو باید تو بخش C#‎ می پرسیدی ولی حالا میگم
اینجوری بنویس:

lblnum.Text=num.ToString();

num همون متغیر int هست و نام label رو هم lblnum گرفتیم

----------


## niksoft

int a=0;
label1.text=a.ToString();

----------


## alireza643

میدونم قبلا جواب سوالتون رو گرفتید ولی این رو به این خاطر نوشتم چو یه روش کلی هست.
label1.Text = Convert.ToString(a);
حالا که میخواهید با C#‎ کار کنید این نکته رو در نظر داشته باشید که کلاس Convert کلی تابع داره که تقریبا همه انواع رو به انواع دیگه تبدیل میکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------

